# Halo Reach is the most popular game in the universe



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

SRC

Really, Microsoft?







			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Microsoft has claimed that there is "no bigger game" series than Halo - as it predicts a wildly successful launch for Reach.
> 
> That presumably includes Call Of Duty, GTA, God Of War and FIFA. Oh, and that chubby little 25-year-old. A confident claim indeed.
> 
> ...


----------



## prowler (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> STORM IT. SPREAD THIS ON 4CHAN


uh what?
all /v/ would do is bitch about it nonstop then go and buy it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4Chan ruined Bieber's NK trip. Why not get MS to take back their £5 Gold rise?


----------



## prowler (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have no idea about 4chan.
edit: lurk more.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that was really funny, loved that!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...i'm just not in the mood anymore...


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 13, 2010)

spread it on 4chan ... wtf?
4chan only wrecks shit, they would not go out and buy a game to prove microsofts point


----------



## injected11 (Sep 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Xbox 360-exclusive Reach finally goes on sale at midnight tonight. Microsoft claimed in a statement today that 'not since the debut of Star Wars: Episode I have fans been so excited to revisit a beloved franchise'.



And I'm sure they'll all be just as overwhelmingly disappointed as the Star Wars fans were.


----------



## Thoob (Sep 13, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. And surely Mario is bigger than Halo?


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 13, 2010)

That's all good and well Halo, but do you have one million pre-orders like Pokémon Black/White?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Microsoft has claimed that there is "no bigger game" series than Halo


sure m$ keep dreaming


----------



## Juanmatron (Sep 13, 2010)

Halo Reach is the most popular game in the *XBOX 360*.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 13, 2010)

Westfield Huh? Could go there...... But no. Reach is the most popular game, on 360, not ever. Not even close.


----------



## injected11 (Sep 13, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Halo Reach is the most popular game in the *XBOX 360*.
> Your initial posting mentioned God of War by name.
> 
> QUOTEOh, and that chubby little 25-year-old. A confident claim indeed.


Mario's 25th anniversary.


----------



## Langin (Sep 13, 2010)

HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHA

Who is claiming this? a 8 years old boy?

Pkmn b/w are popular!


----------



## Raika (Sep 13, 2010)

And I claim that my penis is the largest in the universe. Seriously, who even believes these sort of things? Anyone who believes this is either an idiot or an idiot... Nowait. :3


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 13, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> And I claim that my penis is the largest in the universe. Seriously, who even believes these sort of things? Anyone who believes this is either an idiot or an idiot... Nowait. :3


Or microsoft fanboys........... Oh wait, there idiots.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 13, 2010)

Is it a popular game? Sure. Is it bigger than other franchises? Some, but not other console-exclusives. I can guarantee that Mario (the "chubby little 25-year-old") or Zelda have a larger and more excitable fanbase than Halo can ever hope to.  I do cede the fact that since this is based on a book that came out prior to even Halo 2 it'll probably draw in fans of classic Halo.

Honestly, the only Halo game I've ever bought was one, although MS believes well enough that I bought 2 for the PC as well, but I'm still considering buying this just because the multiplayer seems promising. But then, on the other hand, the campaign length sounds even more disappointing than ODST's, so I dunno, but I do need a good game to put what's let of my LIVE time to use.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

Pokemon! Gotta catch them all! Aw. No. Wait. Pikachu sucks *hang*


----------



## Jockel (Sep 13, 2010)

Not your personal army.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 13, 2010)

There's no denying that Halo is a popular series, but really? Biggest series ever? You might want to run before the Final Fantasy or Mario or Warcraft or even Pacman and Tetris developers call you to the parking lot for some good old fashioned fisticuffs.

I'm now convinced Halo is popular for all the wrong reasons as well. I watched the Gametrailers review yesterday and they slammed the game throughout, saying that many of the enivronments are bland, the AI is as dumb as a post, the campaign's still short and samey, there's only 9 maps and the game's just very blah and 'been there done that' material. Then they give it a damn near perfect score on the grounds that 'its Halo'. Never mind the fact that you just listed a good set of reasons why this game is probably not worth the money, it's Halo and that's all that matters. Another example of a game with glaring faults getting by on name alone. I call it 'Paris Hilton Syndrome'.

Not to mention what it does to people. I've seen some pretty hardcore fanboys in my time but all the hundreds of thousands of people that bought into the whole 'Halo 3 is the best thing evar' bullshit spread by the media when the campaign was a joke, god damn they piss me off. My little brother and his friends are the worst. Half because they spend days in Forge mode creating a shopping mall and not firing a single shot the whole time, which is kinda worrying, and partly because they live and breathe Halo like it's not so much an Xbox as a life support machine. The kid across the road from me posted on Facebook earlier how he has Reach before anyone else (which is a statement with huge flaws since the pirates have had it for a while now) like that makes him emperor of the entire fucking universe or something. Who gives a shit? Hell, I got the collector's edition of KHBBS earlier. You don't see me stood on a mountaintop, brandishing the art book yelling 'KNEEL BEFORE ME!' like owning it makes me the new Jesus.

God damn I hate Halo. It symbolises so much of what's wrong with society. It claims to be much bigger than it is, it's a trap for the stupid hype fed sheep, it's not even a particularly noteworthy series IMHO. The core gameplay's fine but I don't consider it anything special, nor is the multiplayer. Now Timesplitters 2, there's a noteworthy game. Gimme a monkey with a brick over a generic boring space marine any day. 

/rant


----------



## gumbyscout (Sep 13, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> There's no denying that Halo is a popular series, but really? Biggest series ever? You might want to run before the Final Fantasy or Mario or Warcraft or even Pacman and Tetris developers call you to the parking lot for some good old fashioned fisticuffs.
> 
> I'm now convinced Halo is popular for all the wrong reasons as well. I watched the Gametrailers review yesterday and they slammed the game throughout, saying that many of the enivronments are bland, the AI is as dumb as a post, the campaign's still short and samey, there's only 9 maps and the game's just very blah and 'been there done that' material. Then they give it a damn near perfect score on the grounds that 'its Halo'. Never mind the fact that you just listed a good set of reasons why this game is probably not worth the money, it's Halo and that's all that matters. Another example of a game with glaring faults getting by on name alone. I call it 'Paris Hilton Syndrome'.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that there are sane, coherent people on GBAtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I agree with you completely. I can't stand Halo, mainly because those who like it think it's better than sliced bread. Sure, the first game had a good story line played well, but then the second game was 'meh'. Halo 3 was okay, but even more 'meh' prone than halo 2, the only thing it had going for it was the forge and the fact that it was purtier. Halo ODST was just a blatant waste of money, I don't know anyone who actually can stand the very boring campaign, they only have it for it's lack luster multiplayer.


----------



## Cablephish (Sep 13, 2010)

I hear a lot of people only got Halo ODST for the Halo Reach beta.


----------



## Fudge (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm playing this one at my friends tomorrow. My 360 is broken. Oh yeah, on Friday me and 3 other friends are gonna beat the campaign together in one sitting. We all swore not to play campaign until then


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 13, 2010)

It's a shame that if we ever do see a new Timesplitters game it'll be on the Crysis engine.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 13, 2010)

Speak of the devil, the kid across the road from me just left a note on my Facebook page again claiming that I only think Halo is crap because I'm too poor to afford it.

Yeah, I earned enough to buy Reach within my first two hours of work this morning (god bless our 'catch a thief you get £25 bonus' scheme). I'm not a stuck up mummy's boy who just flashes the puppy dog eyes and gets what he wants. I actually earn what I have. I swear, if he comes over at the weekend with my little brother and goes on about Reach and gets any more cheeky than he is, I swear I'm going to shove my gunblade though his eye socket. He's been pushing his luck for a LONG time and frankly I don't see why I should take this sort of shit from some nobody from across the street in my own home just because I don't suck on the big fat Halo cock which he's gotten himself addicted to as a consequence of not having any brain cells.


----------



## Cortador (Sep 13, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> That's all good and well Halo, but do you have one million pre-orders like Pokémon Black/White?



If you do some research, you will see that its over 2M.


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Speak of the devil, the kid across the road from me just left a note on my Facebook page again claiming that I only think Halo is crap because I'm too poor to afford it.
> 
> Yeah, I earned enough to buy Reach within my first two hours of work this morning (god bless our 'catch a thief you get £25 bonus' scheme). I'm not a stuck up mummy's boy who just flashes the puppy dog eyes and gets what he wants. I actually earn what I have. I swear, if he comes over at the weekend with my little brother and goes on about Reach and gets any more cheeky than he is, I swear I'm going to shove my gunblade though his eye socket. He's been pushing his luck for a LONG time and frankly I don't see why I should take this sort of shit from some nobody from across the street in my own home just because I don't suck on the big fat Halo cock which he's gotten himself addicted to as a consequence of not having any brain cells.



You should buy a copy of Halo Reach before him and pretend to give it to him and say he can play it

and then take the disc out of the box and snap it in half.

and then stab him with the sharp edges, obviously.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 13, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He already has Reach, that's exactly the problem. His precious mummy ordered it from Amazon and it arrived this morning. He's probably wanking off into the manual right now.

Although I may just snap his copy and insert it into his eyelids, that works just fine for me.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 13, 2010)

Halo's nothing compared to Time Splitters.



			
				FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> It's a shame that if we ever do see a new Timesplitters game it'll be on the Crysis engine.


I pray day and night for a TS4. Hopefully my prayers will be granted after Crysis 2.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 13, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Halo's nothing compared to Time Splitters.



Exactly. But that's just a personal favourite. Nobody can deny that Halo rakes in the cash, but that doesn't mean it's a quality game, it just means people are getting thicker by the day.

Hell, you want a game that's made more money and had far more success and influence than Halo? How about Doom? The fucking grand daddy of them all. Pretty much invented the FPS game and it's STILL better than Halo.


----------



## Cortador (Sep 13, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opinions opinions opinions...


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 13, 2010)

Cortador said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's my opinion. Halo is not a bad game, but over hyped like hell and doesn't even live upto the expectations. Anybody with a decent IQ can realise this.


----------



## RE4zombie (Sep 13, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Cortador said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on.  Halo isn't even top in the FPS genre, that's still Quake.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 13, 2010)

Let's see what's bigger than Halo?

Oh, I dunno...

Mario franchise
Pokemon franchise
Zelda franchise
Final Fantasy franchise


If We are talking international, 
PES franchise
FIFA franchise
Shin Sangokumusou (Dynasty Warriors)

I really could go on and on, but Halo is hardly the biggest...just MAYBE the most popular RIGHT NOW


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 13, 2010)

Cortador said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno, I reckon if we adjusted for inflation then Doom's probably made more than Halo over the years. Think about how damn near essential Doom was in the formative years of gaming. It was the killer app for the PC. Yeah, the franchise has died over the years with Doom 3 having mixed reviews and the movie being pure cock snot, but the original and Doom 2, in all their many forms on all the consoles, must have made more than Halo IMHO.

As for people getting thicker, that's not an opinion that's cold hard fact. When else in the entire history of man has society as a whole been so gormless that they'll settle for any shiny shit as entertainment, allowing the following things to occur and become huge money making machines:

- Big Brother. You're sat in a house, watching people sitting in a house. Most of the time doing fuck all.
- Jedward. Two utterly talentless gimps who got by purely on the fact that Simon Cowell didn't like them.
- Paris Hilton. her very existence is a mockery of everything we used to hold dear before we all suffered from brain implosions.
- The space program. Anyone else remember when something worth millions if not billions of dollars crashing into the floor was considered a failure? That's about the best the space program's had lately. We walked on the moon and then just said 'fuck it' and gave up.
- Pedo Bear.

Go ahead, explain how anything other than a decadant and near brainless society could possibly allow such things to continue.


----------



## Cortador (Sep 13, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Cortador said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My point was never to talk about what society has become. The point was how you were talking about a game without giving any facts as to why it is not a quality game. Also, have you played reach to come to this conclusion or are you talking about past games?


----------



## purplesludge (Sep 13, 2010)

Cortador said:
			
		

> My point was never to talk about what society has become. The point was how you were talking about a game without giving any facts as to why it is not a quality game. Also, have you played reach to come to this conclusion or are you talking about past games?


It's called hating.

As for the whole decline of society thing you must not know what people did before.
Nothing. People worked and people died. Most barely had some sort of education. 
With the invention of technology we now have more free time to waste.

You may not be a stuck up mommas boy but you are stuck up.
You have shit reasoning, no idea what history was like, and are full of personal bias.


----------



## SnAQ (Sep 13, 2010)

There´s no chance in hell that a shooter game for a console would ever be more popular than lets say Super Mario Galaxy 2 was when it launched.
Im also pretty sure that Zelda Skyward Sword is ALOT more anticipated than a polished version of Halo.

But then again, i never really understood the point in shooter games... Everybody is exactly the same


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 13, 2010)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> Cortador said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who are you referring to here?


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 13, 2010)

My apologies, I misunderstood. You wish for reasons why I think Halo is a huge pile of smeg, yes? OK. Here's a few.

- The campaign is pitifully short. A game must be able to stand on what every gamer will have right out of the box. Not everyone has Xbox Live. I don't. Or at least I don't right now. Ergo relying on multiplayer content is a cheap cop-out IMHO.

- The grapics are certainly not bad but I fail to see how they're the best ever as the games industy oft claims.

- People act like Forge is so spectacular. It's nowhere close to the level editor in Farcry 2. 

- The games are nothing truly revolutionary. It's an FPS. You have a gun. You shoot things. They die. Unless you suck. Where is all this revolutionary gameplay we're supposed to see? What, the vehicles? There are games out there doing it bigger and better. 

- The story isn't particularly horrific, but at the same time I'm not gonna look back on the series in a few years thinking 'wow, that was really powerful moving stuff'. Not to mention gamers the world over getting shafted with Halo 2's ending.

- The games are overhyped and under good, they're rarely truly offensive as games but they're stale, they claim innovation when it's not there, they claim eye popping quality when it's not there, and the series turns people into raging fiery ring sausages.

And yes, I have played Reach. A companion of mine has his 360 flashed so I played Reach a few days ago. It didn't impress.

EDIT: removing extraneous stuff


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 13, 2010)

Use the proper format for the posts, guddamnit.
Guild already told you, before.

@Microsoft:
lolololol
whatever you say.


----------



## NSRSM (Sep 13, 2010)

Halo Reach is NOT the most popular game in the UNIVERSE, since as far as I'm concerned planet Earth is the only planet to support life(on a grand scale anyway).







Pretty sure Japan doesn't share the same philosophy on their favorite games either.

For me games like these are only good for one playthrough and that's it.


----------



## Cortador (Sep 13, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> My apologies, I misunderstood. You wish for reasons why I think Halo is a huge pile of smeg, yes? OK. Here's a few.
> 
> - The campaign is pitifully short. A game must be able to stand on what every gamer will have right out of the box. Not everyone has Xbox Live. I don't. Or at least I don't right now. Ergo relying on multiplayer content is a cheap cop-out IMHO.
> 
> ...



- Campaign is about the same size as any other Fps/Tps out there. I for one play the halo games for the story, and not for the multiplayer.

- I don't see the industry claiming that this game has the best graphics ever. What i do see is that Halo Reach has the best graphics of a Halo game. (What does the opinion of the industry have to do with your "like" to the game anyway.)

- Forge. So can you can have multiple people building things in the same map/room in Farcry2? 'Cause you can do that in Forge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- It may not be revolutionary, but it is good at what it does. 

- Story depends on the things you like. This can be really biased.

- Really? There were no innovations on Reach compared to past Halo games? Is it the same thing as Odst and Halo 3? Yes, they are overhyped. Does it make it a bad game? No.

Again. I know you have your own opinion, and i respect that. The problem was when you stated your own opinion as being the truth and the only correct opinion.

So now people can't like Halo, or they will be turned into dumb bots. Is that it?


----------



## purplesludge (Sep 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Who are you referring to here?


The first part was to answer your question the rest was for blaze163.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not saying don't like Halo. As I said they're not all that offensive as games, they're just not as great as everyone claims. If you get your jollies playing Halo then go ahead, just don't turn into one of the rabid fanboys attacking me on Facebook right now just because I didn't get it this morning from Amazon. 

Not everyone who plays Halo is a dumbass. Far from it, I'm sure nearly all of them are reasonable people like you and maybe me to a lesser extent because I'm not all that reasonable in the grand scheme of things. As I said one of my best friends has Reach and he enjoys it. It's not to my taste but to each his own. But any game that claims to be the best thing in the universe when it could at best be described as average or slightly above is just getting arrogant. Yes, Halo is good at what it does. But it claims to be good at everything and the simple fact is that it's not. Reviews are openly acknowledging that the formula is getting stale and losing appeal and yet still dishing out perfect scores because it's Halo, and that's just wrong. Judge a game by its merits, not the badge.

And people will go to extreme lengths to defend their beloved series whenever a flaw is highlighted, such as the criminally short campaign length. Even my old man can finish Halo 3 on a reasonable difficulty in about 4 or 5 hours, and he can't aim worth a toss 'cause he's 56 and damn near blind. 5 hours doesn't come close to justifying the price tag, even Modern Warfare 2 lasted closer to 8. They refuse to take a step back and actually analyse a game for what it is, they'd rather sit content behind their rose tinted glasses. THEY are the moronic bots.

All I ask is that people look at Halo, in this case Reach, for its own merits. Don't let memories of the past glory of the series blind you just because it carries the Halo brand. At least consider the possibility that it may not be the greatest thing invented since the threesome, as Microsoft are having the balls to claim.

/rant as I've run out of ice cream and therefore no longer have the energy to bitch about Halo.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah Microsft, you keep saying that! By the way did you fix that online game play on Halo 2 and 3? I mean did you?! Really?!? I thought the last I have played it, you can't survive from a headshot in close-range then kill me by spamming your pistol at my legs!!!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 13, 2010)

Microsoft can come back when Halo: Reach has sold 55 million copies, till then they can go suck on a big fat one.


----------



## whoomph (Sep 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> STORM IT. SPREAD THIS ON 4CHAN


lol @ furry trying to dictate image board spam

Wherever there's Halo, there's lots of helmets


----------



## Advi (Sep 13, 2010)

whoomph said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the random board is a furry haven, dontcha know?


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 13, 2010)

Just out of sheer morbid curiosity I googled 'best selling games of all time' and got this. A list of the best selling franchises of all time. Should be good for a few giggles. Incidentally yes, I do know Wikipedia is not necessarily reliable but the numbers can't be too badly screwy, right?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-...game_franchises

Halo is number 36. IE: significantly less popular than the Ape Escape franchise if we're going by sales figures. And truth be told I only thought the original Ape Escape was truly great, the others were OK but kinda meh.

So...yeah. Halo nowhere near the most popular thing in the universe. Even if the numbers aren't exactly right the point still stands, I say. If Halo was 2nd by like, half a dozen salesthen yes, there would be room for doubt. But it's not even in the top 20.


----------



## Raiser (Sep 13, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Microsoft can come back when Halo: Reach has sold 55 million copies, till then they can go suck on a big fat one.


This.
Cocky half-asses. They can just keep dreaming.

Pokémon4life.


----------



## Advi (Sep 13, 2010)

Raiser said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are sure as hell going to set some records with this release, anybody can see that, but there aren't even enough people with Xboxes in the world to get to #1 of all time.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 13, 2010)

Well they have a point.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 14, 2010)

Advice Fox said:
			
		

> They are sure as hell going to set some records with this release, anybody can see that, but there aren't even enough people with Xboxes in the world to get to #1 of all time.



Well the midnight launch just kicked off, so no doubt the poor cute girls at my local store are rushed off their feet right now. But they'll have to work pretty damn hard if they plan on hitting the top spot for all time sales. The Mario franchise was sitting pretty with about 220 million on the list I posted a few moments ago, I seriously doubt Halo will EVER threaten that. Even if they milked the franchise for absolutely every last conceivable game, they're never gonna beat the face of gaming itself.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh Microsoft, you be trolling. You be trolling indeed.

Sorry, I'm saving my $60 for like Fallout: New Vegas or Alice: Madness Returns. Don't feel like burning $60 on this crap personally.

Probably will be the best Halo game out there but it's still a Halo game.


----------



## Devin (Sep 14, 2010)

Meh....Halo is my time killer. I'd say it isn't the best game in the universe, but it's in my top ten.

Gawdsh....I wish it would be Midnight already, I want meh Legendary Edition NAOW!!!! (XD)


----------



## sendyo (Sep 14, 2010)

Gonna get this game yay! only 1 day left.


----------



## Cortador (Sep 14, 2010)

3 hours and some minutes to go. Can't wait.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 14, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Meh....Halo is my time killer. I'd say it isn't the best game in the universe, but it's in my top ten.
> 
> Gawdsh....I wish it would be Midnight already, I want meh Legendary Edition NAOW!!!! (XD)


It is spelled "NAO!" 

Kthxbai.


----------



## Devin (Sep 14, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This a forum, if half the people on here spell'd things correct. This place would be hectic.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Sep 14, 2010)

That sure would bite if this game ended up crashing everyone's Xbox 360s.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 14, 2010)

Game Sales =/= Popularity.

I'm sure Ape Escape didn't have THIS much hype and excitement from people getting/wanting the game.  

On GameStop.com, you can't even pre-order the Legendary or Limited edition any more, since they're sold out.  It's been like that for quite a few days as far as I know.  Yeah, I'm sure Ape Escape sold out like that, too...


----------



## Devin (Sep 14, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Game Sales =/= Popularity.
> 
> I'm sure Ape Escape didn't have THIS much hype and excitement from people getting/wanting the game.
> 
> On GameStop.com, you can't even pre-order the Legendary or Limited edition any more, since they're sold out.  It's been like that for quite a few days as far as I know.  Yeah, I'm sure Ape Escape sold out like that, too...


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 14, 2010)

I could really care less about Halo, heck, about the 360. As we speak, some idiots at school are probably ranting at how their RRODed 360's are still better than a ps3, or someone's bragging about themselves getting it.
"YEAH I'M GETTING 500$ NEXT MONTH AND IM GONNA BUY AN XBOX 360! IT OWNS ALL!"
"John, you haven't even played one yet, let alone own one"
"IT OWNS BECAUSE.....IT STILL OWNS" (lol hardcore _GAY_mer(remember PromanUnitedfan?))


----------



## Advi (Sep 14, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> I could really care less about Halo, heck, about the 360. As we speak, some idiots at school are probably ranting at how their RRODed 360's are still better than a ps3, or someone's bragging about themselves getting it.
> "YEAH I'M GETTING 500$ NEXT MONTH AND IM GONNA BUY AN XBOX 360! IT OWNS ALL!"
> "John, you haven't even played one yet, let alone own one"
> "IT OWNS BECAUSE.....IT STILL OWNS" (lol hardcore _GAY_mer(remember PromanUnitedfan?))


What are you talking about? You sound like a raving lunatic.


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 14, 2010)

Advice Fox said:
			
		

> Hatsune Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, sorry, coffee gets the best of me...Excuse me while I spam my friends on FB instead of GBAtemp.. ;-;

Anyways, I know this game will be a hit, but the most popular in the universe? I think that's Mario they should be talking about...


----------



## Devin (Sep 14, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> Advice Fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GET AHOLD OF YOURSELF!!!!


----------



## SPH73 (Sep 14, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah because people buy games they don't like all the time.


----------



## Cortador (Sep 14, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you see people talking about Wii sports all the time? I certainly don't.

So there you have it.


----------



## SPH73 (Sep 14, 2010)

Cortador said:
			
		

> Do you see people talking about Wii sports all the time? I certainly don't.
> 
> So there you have it.



For the first two years of Wii sales you couldn't escape Wii sports. It even showed up on the Academy Awards. Many people bought a Wii just for Wii sports.

So yeah, there you have it. And by "it" I mean your failure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(And don't wink at me fancy boy)


----------



## Cortador (Sep 14, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Cortador said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are many other examples that proves Sales =/= Popularity

Also, when i was talking about Wii sports, i was referring myself to the Resort version.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 14, 2010)

An Obvious Fucking Troll said:
			
		

> Some Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously you missed my point.  Not everyone that likes Halo is going to buy Halo: Reach.  I know people that like Halo who don't have Xbox 360's, and have only played the PC version of Halo: CE or Halo 2.

Notice how the article was created BEFORE THE GAME EVEN FUCKING CAME OUT?  Yeah, that's because it was referring to the hype and excitement for the game which is what's making it popular.  So before you quote me and act all cool by changing the name to "Some Idiot," take more than 5 seconds and think about what you're reading before you make an idiotic post like that.


----------



## Cortador (Sep 14, 2010)

Whoever wants to see me streaming the campaign on legendary. Go to

www.ihavesorethumbs.com


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 14, 2010)

Pokemon, Mario, Zelda, Final Fantasy, Gran Turismo, Any blizzard's games are more popular than Halo.

I included Gran Turismo there because Gran Turismo sold a lot more copies than Halo series. Hell, GT 1-3 sold more than the entire halo series and this is including Halo Reach upcoming sales.


----------



## hvsep (Sep 14, 2010)

Most popular series? That's why I've never owned a Halo game in ma life. >_>


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 14, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Game Sales =/= Popularity.
> 
> I'm sure Ape Escape didn't have THIS much hype and excitement from people getting/wanting the game.
> 
> On GameStop.com, you can't even pre-order the Legendary or Limited edition any more, since they're sold out.  It's been like that for quite a few days as far as I know.  Yeah, I'm sure Ape Escape sold out like that, too...


----------

